# effectiveness of Prime



## soxmuscle (Apr 15, 2009)

Bulk Nutrition - USP Labs PRIME at discount prices!

Any good?

A friend of mine at the gym claims he made some strength gains on this product.


----------



## nni (Apr 16, 2009)

absolutely not.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2009)

nni said:


> absolutely not.



*Ingredients:*
SuperAnabolic (Engineered Extract from Tribulus Aquaticus)
Cellmend (Engineered Extract from Terminalia Chebula)

any ideas?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2009)

nni said:


> absolutely not.



LMAO, anywho, alot of guys report good gains on AM. I have no idea.
Maybe Eric can chime in.


----------



## nni (Apr 17, 2009)

water chestnuts

there is no science to back this. a hype product, i have not seen one reputable person have good effects, in fact the only effect i read about from a good source was chronic diarrhea.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2009)

nni said:


> water chestnuts



seriously, how did you know that?


----------



## nni (Apr 17, 2009)

Prince said:


> seriously, how did you know that?



research. when someone introduces a compound i have never heard of, i look into it.

Culpeper Plant Names Database

Culpeper name       
Caltrop (Water)  	

Latin name
Trapa natans

Other names
*Tribulus aquaticus*, Tribulus lacusoris, Tribulus marinus, Saligos, Water nut, *Water chestnut*


like i said there is absolutely no research as to the ergogenic effects of these compound.

Terminalia Chebula seems to be good for digestion, wound care, colon cleansing and hemorrhoids. the water chestnuts might have some good anti-oxidant qualities and are good for possibly controlling gas. i highly doubt the combo is "better than dbol."


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks man - seemed pretty ridiculous to me as well.  

I found out yesterday he works at GNC, which cracked me up.


----------



## Chubby (Apr 18, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Thanks man - seemed pretty ridiculous to me as well.
> 
> I found out yesterday he works at GNC, which cracked me up.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 20, 2009)

A lot of people on AM either love it or hate it. I do hear about a lot of non responders.

Prime


----------

